# COVID-19 vaccine injury support group faces online censorship (Belle Carter)



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

'The Vaccine Injury/Side Effects Support Group was created to support not only individuals who have been injured by the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine, but also the family members, friends and everyone going through the nightmare.

However, the group’s posts are now being censored by Facebook.

“We will be moving our group over to a new uncensored _TrialSite News_ soon due to the growing censorship we are facing,” said Catherine Parker, the group’s founder.  She stressed the need for support groups like these to not be taken down from social media sites. (Related: Global campaign aims to break silence around COVID vaccine injuries.)

Parker, who was injured by Johnson & Johnson’s COVID-19 vaccine, added: “A lot of us have anxiety and depression from this now. And I hear people who just want to give up or they feel like they are dying or that [they] wanted not to wake up.”

She said she was never an anti-vaxxer. As a requirement for her job, she took the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on April 1, 2021 and the Pfizer booster on November 9, 2021.

Within two to three weeks of receiving the first shot, she began having chronic insomnia and exhaustion. But she ignored these and proceeded to have the Pfizer booster. Less than two weeks after getting the booster, she began losing hair and was diagnosed with dysautonomia, pseudoparkinsonism and Epstein Barr virus, also known as human herpesvirus 4.

Parker, 49, wanted to help others enduring similar experiences and founded the support group. Within two weeks, over 200 members from all over the world joined to “tell their heartbreaking stories and also inspire resiliency to keep going through the health conditions.”

“It has been difficult to get out our stories to the world,” Parker said. “Everywhere we turn, we are blocked and banned on social media. Our videos are removed for ‘community standards violations,’ which makes no sense when they are videos of our pain and suffering or us going through tremors and brain fog.”

She added that groups like hers are ridiculed and made fun of as crazy, lying pigs, “anti-vax” and people with agendas to stop others from getting the vaccine.

“It breaks my heart, how far humanity has fallen that it is okay to make fun of others’ suffering and downplay what others are going through,” she said.

[...]'

-Belle Carter

https://yournews.com/2022/08/12/239...injury-support-group-faces-online-censorship/


----------



## smf (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Less than two weeks after getting the booster, she began losing hair and was diagnosed with dysautonomia, pseudoparkinsonism and *Epstein Barr virus, also known as human herpesvirus 4*.
> 
> Parker, 49, wanted to help others enduring similar experiences and founded the support group.


Has there been any medical research into increased rates of EBV after boosters?

Of course most people get an EBV infection in their lives, so it might have just shown up because they were testing for potential causes for their symptoms.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

smf said:


> Has there been any medical research into increased rates of EBV after boosters?
> 
> Of course most people get an EBV infection in their lives, so it might have just shown up because they were testing for potential causes for their symptoms.


If this anicdotal case is legit I can't say. The fact is, if you apply such a large scale medical opperation on your populus of course you will have legit cases that suffer from the consequences. Censoring people who want to make their case and creating a culture of riddculing such people is in my view asking for trouble in the long run. Let them speak. What are they afraid of. It looks weak.


----------



## smf (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Censoring people who want to make their case and creating a culture of riddculing such people is in my view asking for trouble in the long run. Let them speak. What are they afraid of. It looks weak.


And this is exactly why we are in this mess.

It's basically like saying, don't punish your children and just let them do what they want. What is the worst that can happen?

Facebook was forced to step up, because of the liars who were trying to manipulate people. Blame them.

Talking about it on facebook won't actually help anyway. You need actual scientific evidence.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2022)

man @Creamu you are working OVERTIME with these posts dog. /s

Despot dictator Bolsonaro would be so proud of you if he actually cared.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 14, 2022)

The CDC did very recently remove the statement on their site about our bodies breaking down the mRNA and it being cleared from our systems within a matter of weeks.

Yes, I see the irony in the subreddit it's on.



The biggest issue with these vaccines is it was a mass rollout of a new technology that wasn't properly vetted, and previous attempts all failed during trials. Anyone who has been harmed and has reached out for support has been labeled a liar and anti-vaccer while still suffering for possibly the rest of their lives.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

smf said:


> Talking about it on facebook won't actually help anyway. You need actual scientific evidence.


If that were true, why censor anyone?


stanleyopar2000 said:


> man @Creamu you are working OVERTIME with these posts dog. /s


Thank you for your recognition. Staff endorsed me to become mod of the politics section and I hope I can live up to that expectation.


SScorpio said:


> The biggest issue with these vaccines is it was a mass rollout of a new technology that wasn't properly vetted, and previous attempts all failed during trials. Anyone who has been harmed and has reached out for support has been labeled a liar and anti-vaccer while still suffering for possibly the rest of their lives.


Terrible! I think that will cost them in the long run.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Terrible! I think that will cost them in the long run.


That's called doing science????
They realized it doesn't even enter the cell????
Again science isn't facts. Science is THE METHOD to finding facts. Which means surprise, it can change if there's a better explanation


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> They realized it doesn't even enter the cell????


FYI, that was one of the claims the CDC has removed from their site.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 15, 2022)

why is this a topic? there are no vaccine injuries, thats fake/ fascist news.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 15, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> The CDC did very recently remove the statement on their site about our bodies breaking down the mRNA and it being cleared from our systems within a matter of weeks.
> 
> Yes, I see the irony in the subreddit it's on.
> 
> ...




just fyi all of that picture is wrong.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 15, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> just fyi all of that picture is wrong.


What part? Here's the site July 16th, and it shows what's in the first part.

https://web.archive.org/web/2022071...19-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/mrna.html

The second part is what the site shows now.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/mrna.html


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 15, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> What part? Here's the site July 16th, and it shows what's in the first part.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2022071...19-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/mrna.html
> 
> ...



im aware im saying thats misinformation.


----------



## smf (Aug 15, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Anyone who has been harmed and has reached out for support has been labeled a liar and anti-vaccer while still suffering for possibly the rest of their lives.



At this point in time, it's more important to work out the facts than it is to bolster your position.
If you aren't involved in scientific work to determine what the vaccine has done, then all you're really doing is joining a cult.


----------



## smf (Aug 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If that were true, why censor anyone?


Because cults on facebook create their own facts, which cause them to do stupid things like January the 6th and vote for Trump in the first place.

Scientific facts cannot be decided by social media posts, no matter how much of a special snowflake you think you are.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 15, 2022)

smf said:


> Because cults on facebook create their own facts, which cause them to do stupid things like January the 6th and vote for Trump in the first place.


Doesn't matter. You need actual scientific evidence.


----------



## smf (Aug 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Doesn't matter. You need actual scientific evidence.


Unfortunately, not everyone shares the same opinion.

Some people are prepared to convince others that vaccines contain 5G or make you magnetic & no amount of scientific evidence is enough for them.

It's best to give them a timeout and stop them from infecting anyone else with their mental disorders.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 15, 2022)

smf said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone shares the same opinion.
> 
> Some people are prepared to convince others that vaccines contain 5G or make you magnetic & no amount of scientific evidence is enough for them.
> 
> It's best to give them a timeout and stop them from infecting anyone else with their mental disorders.


So what you are saying is that talking about things is effective even if you don't have acutal scientific evidence?


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 15, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> im aware im saying thats misinformation.


Could you elaborate on what part of two different screenshots showing information being removed from the CDC's website is misinformation? The removal of that information makes no sense as it was to ease concerns regarding how the vaccines function.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 15, 2022)

smf said:


> At this point in time, it's more important to work out the facts than it is to bolster your position.
> If you aren't involved in scientific work to determine what the vaccine has done, then all you're really doing is joining a cult.


It sounds like a cult is trying to silence others who have been harmed. How can scientific investigation occur if the people with a problem are not being taken into account?

Science works through the collection and then analysis of data. If not all data is being taken into account, then it's just people who are denying science and screaming like those who said the earth is flat and you'll sail right off the edge.

For some reason, some people have taken Covid to be at a religious belief of their entire bean. Anything that questions their deeply held beliefs is heresy and must be stomped out.

Do you deny some people have had negative side effects from the vaccine? And that those people are being marginalized when seeking help?


----------



## KennyAtom (Aug 15, 2022)

uh oh


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 16, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Could you elaborate on what part of two different screenshots showing information being removed from the CDC's website is misinformation? The removal of that information makes no sense as it was to ease concerns regarding how the vaccines function.



point 2, regarding interacting with dna, is compltely fake, new evience was just found support the opposite and just to clear the air, something is still fact if it hurts your feelings.

point 3, sentence 2 is also a complete lie.  to quote several misinformed people on here  doctor rober malone phd, one of the people who helped make mrna tech was quoted as saying  that the spike protein can last in the body up to 15 months. 

This next part is conjecture on my part, but based on the "totally misinformation but not really" vaccine deaths, i would imagine, that people who get the vaccine that die, are dying because their body is still recovering from covid, when they get another heaping helping of spike protein. Also, it's curious why they would make you wait months if it clears out in such a short time.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 16, 2022)

'“They’re horrific, and they’re all in lockstep,” Staci Kay, a nurse practitioner with the North Carolina Physicians for Freedom who left the hospital system to start her own early treatment private practice, told The Epoch Times. “They will not consider protocols outside of what’s given to them by the CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the NIH (National Institute of Health). And nobody is asking why.”

Fueled by cognitive dissonance amid an array of red flags, Kay said hospital staff is ignoring blatantly problematic treatments that performed poorly in clinical trials, such as remdesivir, and protocols such as keeping the patient isolated, just to adhere to the federal canon.

“I’ve seen people die with their family watching via iPad on Facetime,” Kay said. “It was brutal.”

[...]

“As long as there’s corporate control over medicine, whether it’s Medicare or private insurance companies, you’re always going to have providers who are forced, pressured, and coerced to do things that they wouldn’t normally do,” she said. “Physicians don’t have the treatment they used to have.”

Because of this corporate control, Kay said the list of boxes they must check takes time away from the actual patient.

[...]

Having taken salmon, eggs, and honey for payment, a nurse in Washington state who wished to remain anonymous shares Kay’s more traditional vision for the future of health care.

She told The Epoch Times that people “need to boycott their health insurance.”

“I think people who don’t need surgery to save their life should not go to the hospital,” the nurse said. “I think people need to find doctors who are private pay and pay for only what they need to be done.”

The federal government must be removed from the health care equation, she added.

“I especially don’t think any children should be going to these practitioners who are accepting state funding or Medicare and Medicaid reimbursements,” the nurse said

The nurse requested anonymity because—in addition to being unvaccinated—in Washington and Oregon state, she said the government has made it possible for the public to submit anonymous complaints, “devoid of evidence,” against health care workers who promote treatments that deviate from the official protocols.

[...]

In the aftermath of the public vaccine campaign in her community, the nurse said she saw an increase in strokes and embolization procedures as doctors engaged in “widespread data suppression,” such as not reporting to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System what she saw as vaccine injuries and deaths and recording non-COVID deaths to be caused by COVID.

Even before the CDC had modified its definition of the unvaccinated, the hospital system was reclassifying patients who had only received one vaccine as unvaccinated, she said.

“The worst part of it was when the pulmonologists decided that unvaccinated patients would get seven days on the ventilator, then they would tell the families that nothing more could be done,” she said. “They would then terminally extubate these patients even when more could have been done.”

The nurse personally witnessed this, she said, with a 33-year-old mother of two children.

“She had been on ivermectin at home and was viewed as an anti-vax conspiracy theorist,” the nurse said.

Before the mother was terminally extubated and her status changed to “comfort care,” the nurse said she argued with hospital administrators for 12 hours.

She had asked the pulmonologist to consider running more tests, she said.

“It had been over a week since the last D-dimer, and this would have indicated whether fibrin in the bloodstream was increasing or decreasing,” the nurse explained. “The usual process with a known pulmonary embolism was to check every three days. There were more anticoagulant drugs and routes of administration that could have been utilized. Intravenous heparin is reversible. If they were willing to withdraw life support, why were they not willing to try something that could clear a circulatory impairment?”

In the end, the hospital won, she said.

“The mother died gasping for air while my hand was on her back,” she said. “I couldn’t believe it. I went to my manager and asked for an audit to be done on our coagulation times and pulmonary embolism treatment protocols. That got me booted from the ICU until I was fired.”

The nurse said she observed administrators repeatedly promoting the safety of the vaccine, though these claims weren’t reflecting what they were seeing with the growing cases of vaccine injuries.

Though there was some staff who saw the truth but ignored it to keep their jobs, there were many whom she observed—just as Kay reported—who exhibited “mind-blowing cognitive dissonance.”

“They received the vaccines themselves, and if they were to ever confront the possibility that they willingly became the hands of a truly evil agenda, I don’t think they could live with themselves,” the nurse said. “I used to consider my co-workers as people with whom I’d trust my life, but after they got that second dose of the vaccine, it was like they had a hive mind bent on hatred. It’s very eerie to say that out loud.”'

-Matt McGregor

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mind-...tal-covid-19-treatment-protocols_4661799.html


----------



## smf (Aug 16, 2022)

Creamu said:


> So what you are saying is that talking about things is effective even if you don't have acutal scientific evidence?


I'm saying you can delude people into thinking that something is true, anyone on the right should be well aware of this.
Alex Jones made a fortune out of it, Trump became president.



Creamu said:


> The nurse personally witnessed this, she said, with a 33-year-old mother of two children.


Call to authority "a nurse".

"it was like they had a hive mind bent on hatred"

Or maybe it was the nurse in question that is deluded?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Considering there’s literally no research backing this group and literally nothing more than conspiracies, there’s no reason for these platforms to continue hosting them. Social media is already full of misinformation and it’s about time that starts to change


----------



## djpannda (Aug 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Considering there’s literally no research backing this group and literally nothing more than conspiracies, there’s no reason for these platforms to continue hosting them. Social media is already full of misinformation and it’s about time that starts to change


First of all This Group was Found on the Principle of Nicky Minaj's Cousin BF brother! That is prove enough! Who are you going to Believe Radom Facebook Post of people we don't know the Real names of.. or this "so called' Virologist with Decades of Viral study.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

djpannda said:


> First of all This Group was Found on the Principle of Nicky Minaj's Cousin BF brother! That is prove enough! Who are you going to Believe Radom Facebook Post of people we don't know the Real names of.. or this "so called' Virologist with Decades of Viral study.


That sounds like maidenless behavior


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 16, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> point 2, regarding interacting with dna, is compltely fake, new evience was just found support the opposite and just to clear the air, something is still fact if it hurts your feelings.
> 
> point 3, sentence 2 is also a complete lie.  to quote several misinformed people on here  doctor rober malone phd, one of the people who helped make mrna tech was quoted as saying  that the spike protein can last in the body up to 15 months.
> 
> This next part is conjecture on my part, but based on the "totally misinformation but not really" vaccine deaths, i would imagine, that people who get the vaccine that die, are dying because their body is still recovering from covid, when they get another heaping helping of spike protein. Also, it's curious why they would make you wait months if it clears out in such a short time.


I'm not clear on what points you're trying to make. Are you arguing for or against what is listed on the CDC website? Could you post a source for this "new evidence" you have? Are you saying the RNA interacts with DNA or doesn't?

My issue with your conjecture is that the original and delta variants of Covid have burned out. Omi changed the spike protein which is why the vaccines aren't preventing people from getting it. The RNA vaccines themselves cause your body to generate the original spike protein to train your immune system to hunt it. Except that doesn't match the strains out there so be sure to get your booster of the same thing, and your upcoming Omi booster though it's a different even more infectious strain that going around right now.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 16, 2022)

djpannda said:


> First of all This Group was Found on the Principle of Nicky Minaj's Cousin BF brother! That is prove enough!


You mean him?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 17, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I'm not clear on what points you're trying to make. Are you arguing for or against what is listed on the CDC website? Could you post a source for this "new evidence" you have? Are you saying the RNA interacts with DNA or doesn't?
> 
> My issue with your conjecture is that the original and delta variants of Covid have burned out. Omi changed the spike protein which is why the vaccines aren't preventing people from getting it. The RNA vaccines themselves cause your body to generate the original spike protein to train your immune system to hunt it. Except that doesn't match the strains out there so be sure to get your booster of the same thing, and your upcoming Omi booster though it's a different even more infectious strain that going around right now.



well i dont really care if you have an issue with it, take it up with doc malone, my only qualifications are female anatomy

https://www.science.org/content/art...ronavirus-can-integrate-human-dna?cookieSet=1


new evidence you didnt need to put in quotes, and im saying it does, which was part of the lie.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 17, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well i dont really care if you have an issue with it, take it up with doc malone, my only qualifications are female anatomy
> 
> https://www.science.org/content/art...ronavirus-can-integrate-human-dna?cookieSet=1
> 
> ...


That article is about the virus itself, not the vaccine. It is still interesting, and frankly not surprising.

The claims on the CDC site are for the vaccine. Virii themselves are small pieces of rogue DNA that do attempt to inject themselves into our bodies and rewrite our DNA to replicate themselves. One school of thought has that some evolutionary mutations were brought about by virii long ago.

The claim that was removed from the CDC site was that the RNA from the vaccine doesn't stay around long in our bodies and is normally completely gone in roughly five weeks. We have no idea why that claim was removed, but for it to be false would be very troubling. Because, if the RNA stuck around, then it's very possible your body would continue to generate the spike proteins. And that could lead to one of two scenarios. 1) You now have an auto-immune disease 2) Your body stops targetting the spike protein which could lead it to not target real Covid virii.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 17, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> That article is about the virus itself, not the vaccine. It is still interesting, and frankly not surprising.
> 
> The claims on the CDC site are for the vaccine. Virii themselves are small pieces of rogue DNA that do attempt to inject themselves into our bodies and rewrite our DNA to replicate themselves. One school of thought has that some evolutionary mutations were brought about by virii long ago.
> 
> The claim that was removed from the CDC site was that the RNA from the vaccine doesn't stay around long in our bodies and is normally completely gone in roughly five weeks. We have no idea why that claim was removed, but for it to be false would be very troubling. Because, if the RNA stuck around, then it's very possible your body would continue to generate the spike proteins. And that could lead to one of two scenarios. 1) You now have an auto-immune disease 2) Your body stops targetting the spike protein which could lead it to not target real Covid virii.



well idout they removed it because its true


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> That's called doing science????
> They realized it doesn't even enter the cell????
> Again science isn't facts. Science is THE METHOD to finding facts. Which means surprise, it can change if there's a better explanation


The science part should have been done before forcing it on 8 billion people. They've been studying mRNA for a very long time now and this just got noticed? That's not very good science at all.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 18, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> That article is about the virus itself, not the vaccine. It is still interesting, and frankly not surprising.
> 
> The claims on the CDC site are for the vaccine. Virii themselves are small pieces of rogue DNA that do attempt to inject themselves into our bodies and rewrite our DNA to replicate themselves. One school of thought has that some evolutionary mutations were brought about by virii long ago.
> 
> The claim that was removed from the CDC site was that the RNA from the vaccine doesn't stay around long in our bodies and is normally completely gone in roughly five weeks. We have no idea why that claim was removed, but for it to be false would be very troubling. Because, if the RNA stuck around, then it's very possible your body would continue to generate the spike proteins. And that could lead to one of two scenarios. 1) You now have an auto-immune disease 2) Your body stops targetting the spike protein which could lead it to not target real Covid virii.


A new Icelandic study shows that reinfection rates rise with the number of vaccine doses. It seems that both 1 and 2 are becoming true.

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2794886


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2022)

I like how blatant it is that almost nobody here knows how the immune system actually works, at all. The mRNA has to enter the cell in order to be processed into the spike protein, however all cells show the proteins they make on the outside of their membranes for the immune system to look at and evaluate. Once the immune system finds that cells produce the new spike protein they tell those cells to commit controlled suicide and fall apart in a controlled manner. Those parts are then scooped up and brought back to the lymph nodes where the immune system is then trained on the foreign parts to make antibodies and all the required memory cells to fight the virus.

The important part here is that the cells creating the spike protein *will die, all of them. *None of the cells that have made the protein parts will survive, if one of them goes through mitosis both of them will die. Even if somehow the DNA stored in the cell would be altered due to some freak accident the cell will either commit apoptosis (controlled cell death) or if it refuses just literally get ripped apart and eaten by a macrophage.

Those vaccine injury groups keep getting banned because they think the vaccine does something when in reality their problems come from other sources. No, the mRNA vaccine can't infect you with a herpes virus, that lady got that virus from somewhere else. We already know what the side effects of the vaccine are considering most of the planet has been double or triple dosed for more than a year now and a herpes infection is not part of it. These groups need to either get medical or mental help that is unrelated to the vaccine itself and the fact they can't get that help is a separate can of worms.


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

The good way to deal with this: let them have the support group, authorize it due to the information they have, then blast the info all over it as soon as it turns out that the vaccine did not cause those side effects.

The bad way: ban them for misinformation without even attempting to argue at what they have, making unhinged people think something might be off.

The Facebook way: ban them for misinformation but keep everything else as misleading up, because fuck that woman, right?


----------

